# Which do you think was the greatest weapon in Arda?



## Rúmil (Jul 14, 2002)

I personnally think it was Grond, the Hammer of the most powerful being in Ëa. What is your opinion?


----------



## Rangerdave (Jul 14, 2002)

Pointed Stick!

I bow to the logic of pointed stick

RD


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jul 14, 2002)

There's no doubt Aeglos is the greatest weapon in Arda.  
But if I'm serious I think that Gurthang is the greatest weapon.You can answer why it's simple/.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 14, 2002)

I also think Gurthang would be the mightiest weapon. It was a weapon that altered people's destinies.It was kind of _alive_ I mean it spoke and everything.Second best would be Grond.
Hey,where's Sting?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 14, 2002)

OH,  I forgot poor Bilbo, the mighty sworthain  
Yeah, Gurthang would be my second choice.


----------



## Ancalagon (Jul 14, 2002)

I voted for other, as I feel the Ring was the greatest weapon though it never really reached its full potential. I suppose it all depends on how you define 'weapon', whether it be something that cuts, slashes, grinds or kills, alternatively it could be that which Sauron invested so much in!


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 14, 2002)

Hmm, I wasn't thinking of "weapon" in that sense. I cut meant your ordinary utensil for killing or maiming people. Of course the Ring was the most powerful artefact designed in Arda...


----------



## Ancalagon (Jul 14, 2002)

Well there's your answer then


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 14, 2002)

Morgorth always concidered Treachery to be his Greatest weapon, and he used it well.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 14, 2002)

Rumil,I think putting the "other" option on the poll was a bad idea,don't you? People are interpreting the word "weapon" very very differently.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jul 14, 2002)

I'm going to go with the fact that a weapon is only as good or as bad as it's weilder, which goes the same for anything. And when I consider my pick as the greatest elf, I will have to go with Ringil, sword of Fingolfin. For he was the most noble and most valliant of the elves, and that sword was weilded in that hand. And, no other weapon ever had the honor of smiting a blow to Morgoth that was with him until he was banished to the void, that fact alone makes it the greatest.


----------



## Lillyaundra (Jul 14, 2002)

well for physical I say that anduril is the best.

but in terms of power
Ash nazg durbatulûk, 
ash nazg gimbatul, 
ash nazg thrakatulûk 
agh burzum-ishi krimpatul.'

one ring to rule them all 
one ring to find them
one ring to bring them all
and in the darkness bind them


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jul 15, 2002)

Why don't we speak about conventional weapons(I'm not sure whether the word is correct )?The one is not usual weapon as the other ones. it's like to make a comparisson between the atom bomb and all other types of planes,tanks,ships,guns etc.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 15, 2002)

Yes! that was the idea. Thanks, Gil-Galad


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jul 16, 2002)

You're welcome,Rúmil!!!!


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 19, 2002)

OK sorry  

I knew what you meant 

put me down for: Ringil, the sword of Fingolfin.


----------



## Walter (Jul 19, 2002)

Even if my vote doesn't count for it's not a conventional weapon, but my vote is: Gandalf's brain...


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jul 19, 2002)

That's interesting choise Walter.I would agree with in a way.Gandalf intellect would be compared to a "clever bomb".You know them,they have to destroy somethingg or find it and they do their job...usually.....


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jul 19, 2002)

The post about Ringil being the only weapon to ever smote Morgoth (save, I suppose you could say, the shard of Angrist(?), Beren's knife, which cut Morgoth's cheek) made me think that it would be especially fitting if Turin Turambar were to be armed with Ringil to fight Morgoth in the Dagor Dagorlad...


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 19, 2002)

Naw, I don"t think Túrin and Gurthang could be separated that easily... their fate seems rather wound up together, IMO.

And as for the knife-shard... well, I suppose one could _try_ to kill Morgoth by breaking knives at him, but I don't think it would be very successful somehow


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jul 19, 2002)

Hmmm... If I were Turin, _I_ wouldn't use Gurthang anymore. I'd rather have a sword that'd actually accomplished something good (ie. Ringil) than a sword that accomplished mostly bad (ie. Gurthang).


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jul 20, 2002)

I don't think that Turin realized Gurthnag was an evil.He trusted Gurthang.And in fact I don't think any weapon is used for good.different things seem good for different people but as a whole the effect is negative,almost awful.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jul 27, 2002)

I chose Glamdring considering its history.



> 'This, Gandalf, was Glamdring, Foe-hammer that the king of Gondolin once wore.' -Words of Elrond from The Hobbit 3 A Short Rest



I think that would be an awesome sword to have in my possession.

-Flame


----------



## Grond (Jul 28, 2002)

Duhhhhh!! Naturally I had to vote for Grond. 

BTW, who do I vote for when asked about the greatest dragon? I always say Ancalagon. Thanks for making me your weapon of choice Ancky. Oh wait!! You didn't choose me did you. 

In all seriousness, I chose myself for the poll but I would have to go with Ringil for real. It smote Morgoth seven times and dealt him seven wounds and the pits of Grond filled up with the blood of Morgoth. It don't get no better than that.


----------



## Ancalagon (Jul 28, 2002)

Of course I didnt choose you, you were nowhere to be found


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jul 29, 2002)

yay, my post gets noticed! HOORAY!


----------



## Winch (Aug 5, 2002)

I guess if you are going to consider Gandalf's brain you would have to move it up a notch and consider the most powerful of all things to be the imagination/will of Iluvitar.


----------



## The Tall Hobbit (Aug 14, 2002)

From _The Lost Road_:


> In that day Tulkas shall strive with Morgoth, and on his right hand shall be Fionwe, and on his left Turin Turambar, son of Hurin, coming from the halls of Mandos; and *the black sword of Turin shall deal unto Morgoth his death and final end*; and so shall the children of Hurin and all Men be avenged.




Ringil severely wounded Morgoth, but Gurthang has the power to destroy him.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Aug 14, 2002)

If I have to chose a "material" weapon, then it must be *Gurthang * !
This sword has a soul, a personality, a history..... 
I know, I know! It is evil (I almost wrote HE was evil!) But the other weapons were as if some sort of continuation of their masters! While this one - he is a master of himself ... _there, I have again used the improper pronouns!!!_ It is just because when I read about this sword I somehow think of a living creature. And this really gets into my heart!

However, in the above poll, I voted for "Other", 'cause I am convinced that MALICE was the mightiest weapon in the ME.
And what makes it even stronger is its company of _treachery, lie, greed..._ !


----------



## Winch (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Tall Hobbit _
> *From The Lost Road:
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting. I'm just at this point in The Sil. I'm so confused. Isn't Turin mortal? I though they didn't go to the halls of Mandos. Actually I thought they didn't know what became of men after death.

I can see it's going to take a couple passes thru this book.


----------



## Grond (Aug 14, 2002)

The Last Battle was written by Tolkien and included in The Book of Lost Tales. It had several versions and Turin comes back in one of them and stands beside Tulkas and Feanor. It is he who the prophecy says will strike Melkor's death blow with Gurthang. 

It is simply a prophecy of the End (Doom) of the World and the start of the new beginning when all of Iluvator's music will be set aright and His designs for Man will at last be made clear. After the Last Battle, all the Peoples of Middle-earth will live together as brothers and sisters in love, peace, harmony, tranquility... well, you get the picture.


----------



## Eldanor (Aug 16, 2002)

Back to the weapons, I think if Eönwë had a great sword, like a special sword only for him, it may be the best weapon; because it's said that Eönwë is the greatest weapon-figter in Arda, and his best weapon might be very powerful...

(I chose Gurthang in the poll, by the way)


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 17, 2002)

Quite peacefull and idealistic picture I would say Grond.


----------



## Grond (Aug 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *Quite peacefull and idealistic picture I would say Grond. *


And I would agree with you. It seems to be the perfection that was sought from the beginning by the Powers of the World. It seems that this prophecy is often repeated in most religions around the world...mine included.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 17, 2002)

Grond,sometimes everything is so similar that I think all people in our world should live peacefully.
Or it is so similar that it's boring.


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 19, 2002)

I don't think the name of glorfindel's sword is ever mentioned, but whatever he used to kill the balrog is the greatest weapon ever!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 24, 2002)

"One Hammer to rule them all, One Hammer to find them,
One Hammer to bring them all and in the darkness grind them"
OOooooo mighty Grond,where're the other small hamers?What are going to do with them?  
Now seriuosly,I must confess that's quite funny and I like it.These are the best rhymes I have read since a lone time!!


----------



## Grond (Aug 24, 2002)

Gil-galad, I'm glad you appreciate my perverse sense of poetry. A poet I am not... a blatant plagiarist I am.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 24, 2002)

heheh Grond 
you should try to write something it will be funny.


----------



## Silnarrin (Aug 30, 2002)

I wonder what Melkor's spear was named...the one that wounded the Two Trees. I suppose it was not as powerfull as Grond, or he would have used it more...

I'd have to vote for Ringil.


----------



## Grond (Aug 30, 2002)

If you'll look at the picture in this link http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=146002#post146002 of Melkor wielding Grond as he battles Fingolfin (painted by John Howe) as well as the painting Melkor and Ungoliant by the same artist linked below... you will see that Howe apparently envisioned that Grond was both hammer and spear. It appears that he is wielding Grond at both times and that he used the sharp end of the long hammer to pierce the two trees of Valinor. Of course, he ain't the author... but, of course, I like the sentiment. 

Also note Melkor's appearance and how similar he appears to the Sauron of the movie.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 31, 2002)

hey Grond,as I can see you was a kind of "multifunctional" weapon.A spear and a hammer.Two things in one-quite comfortable I would say.


----------

